# HP Slimline upgrade?



## Influencer (Mar 4, 2009)

This has probably been posted before but I couldn't find one and hope you might be able to help. I have an HP Slimline (basic retail model) and I was looking into getting a new video card. The card that seems to do what I want it to that is also a low profile card needs 320w. My power supply is a killer 90w, yes, I do not know how the computer runs on that....

So my question is, can I get another power supply that will fit that system(24 pin motherboard, SATA cables to everything). The dimensions are roughly 2"H*6"L*12"D...any hope for me?

Also, as far as I know it is a standard ATX motherboard, although I would guess it would be classified as a mini? If so, can I use it in a standard case and use a universal power supply so I can use the new video card?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you have a link to the computer? Sounds like it may be a proprietary psu at 2 inches thick. Could be more like a laptop psu than a desktop. Even smaller than micro-atx. 

If you don't have a link, the exact model number would help, with those dimensions it won't be a standard atx motherboard, or micro, for that matter. Those are 9.6" x 9.6" for micro and 12"x9.6" for standard, though it can vary. Might be a mini-ITX I'm thinking.


----------



## Influencer (Mar 4, 2009)

Alright, here is a link to all the information the HP website has on it. 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8479&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

I was wrong, been a while since I've opened it up. The power supply is 160w. 

I should have put in the first post but I was guessing at the measurements but I do believe they are close. Once again, it has been a while since I have opened it up. Matter of fact, its been a while since I've used it, had to send it off to get HP to fix the dvd drive and hard drive. I hope that information helps.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's a link to the motherboard at HP. It's a mini-ITX.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=de&dlc=&product=3412280&docname=c01357110 

Take a look around for cases that mount a board with that form factor. I can look some, but not till much later. Probably won't be back for 13 or 14 hours.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Here's a mini ITX case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811154084


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wow Anybody notice there is not a 4 pin CPU power plug in the motherboard?
That would mean powering the CPU and the Video card off the 24 pin so I would only run a very low power card.
What card are you looking at?
What do you want to do with the PC?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Measure up your power supply this may be a viable replacement> http://www.seasonicusa.com/tfx.htm


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Something like the Thermaltake Lanbox lite takes a mini-itx board and a full size power supply. Full sized card too. Gives more options, but runs into more money. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133044


----------

